# 90732 with 90471 vs G0009



## Rdrcoder (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone. 
I am fairly new to coding for family practice. I have a Medicare patient who had the Pneumovax Vaccine. I just want to verify that it should be billed with G0009 for the administration code and not 90471. Or are they both billed with it?

Also then 90670 is billed the same way, Correct?


----------



## gpbhanu (Nov 10, 2018)

Rdrcoder said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I am fairly new to coding for family practice. I have a Medicare patient who had the Pneumovax Vaccine. I just want to verify that it should be billed with G0009 for the administration code and not 90471. Or are they both billed with it?
> 
> Also then 90670 is billed the same way, Correct?



Yes.
For medicare patients Only Bill G0009 for administration code and you can use it for 90670.


----------

